# Fishing in Australia



## sharkhooker (18. September 2006)

Moin Ihr Lieben!

Habe das große Glück von Anfang Oktober 06 bis Ende Dezember in Down Under (NSW-upto the north) seinzu dürfen. 

Ist noch jemand an Ort und Stelle?
be schon einschlägige Erfahrungen dort gesammelt.
Also bitte meldet euch!#h 

Petri


----------



## Tommy-Boy (18. September 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Huhu!

Ich habe ein halbes Jahr in Perth gewohnt und war dort ein paar mal angeln. Vom Boot aus auf Kingfish, vom Ufer aus auf Hering. Allerdings war das bisher das einzige Mal, dass ich im Meer geangelt habe, von daher waren das für mich eher Aha-Effekte, einen brauchbaren Erfahrungsbericht kann ich Dir aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung nicht geben. 

Aber hab viel Spass dort...

G'day,
Tom


----------



## Janni0384 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Hey,

ein Kumpel von mir war letztes Jahr 6 Wochen in Down Under.
Hat mir viele schöne Bilder von herrlich gezeichneten Forellen geziegt.Alle in Flüssen auf Spinner gefangen.Also auf jeden Fall Spinn- und Fliegenrute mit einpacken.
Ansonsten viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

Gruß Jan


----------



## mot67 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

g'day mate 
nimm ruhig auch 1-2 etwas schwerere ruten mit, in australien wird in den küstenstädten überall von den molen oder seebrücken geangelt, normale grundmontage, gefangen werden flatheads, kleinere hai- und rochenartige fische und was sonst noch so daher schwimmt. 
hat mir mit einen sixpack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit am meisten spass gebracht, zumal man mit nem bierchen auch gut in kontakt mit den einheimischen anglern kommt.
anyway, viel spass in down under #6


----------



## sharkhooker (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Danke für die guten Ratschläge!

Bier ist Grundnahrungsmittel in Down Under, aber bitte Toohey's.

Ich fische "nur" vom Strand, Jetty, oder ahnliches. Hauptsache Saltwater!
Besonders beliebt sind Riffhaie bei mir.

Also ist noch jemand dort zur Stelle!

Petri


----------



## MrFloppy (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Hi sharkhooker,

Ich war letztes Jahr in Oz und das m.E. beste Jetty in Tropical Queensland gibt es in Cardwell (zwischen Townsville und Cairns). Musst dich nur vor den Muschel an den Pfeilern in Acht nehmen - die haben mich den Fisch meines Lebens gekostet (Goliath Grouper, gebissen auf nen 40 cm Wolfherring). Gefangen hab ich da Cobia, Threadfin salmon, Queenfish und Barramundi - alles auf Köfi. Ärgerlich sind die Krabben, die die Köfis auch zum Fressen gernhaben. Am besten gings mit Herring, die man leicht mit Prawns oder dem Wurfnetz fängt. Gerätemäßig würde ich mit Köfis lieber eine Spur kräftiger fischen: schwere Grundruten und gute 40er Mono oder stärker. Die Aussis dort fischen fast alle mit schweren Handleinen (0,70 - 0,80mm) und Einzelhaken ab 4/0 oder 5/0 mit nem lebenden Köfi dran.

Auch gut fischen kann man im Yamba (im Norden von NSW (Rockfishing auf Bream und Flathead)), am äußersten Ende der Bucht. Es gibt da eine Landzunge, die sich halbkreisförmig ins Meer erstreckt. Auf der einen Seite hast du nen Sandstrand, auf der anderen ne Felsküste mit starker Strömung. 

Hoffe, die Tipps helfen dir weiter.
Gruß


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Moin

Vielen Dank fuer den Tipp mit Cardwell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plenty of Blacktip Reef Sharks!!!


Weis einer wie der Fisch hier heisst?




So see you then:m


----------



## Stonie (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Hi,

ich hab ja erst 1 Jahr da drüben gelebt und wenn wir das Angeln vom Boot aus
nicht ansprechen, dann lasse ich das...|supergri 

Aber bezgl. Jetty muß man an einer ganz sicher fischen, da führt kein Weg
vorbei !!!

*Palm Cove Jetty*, ist nördlich von Cairns ! Etwa 20 Minuten mit dem Auto.
Ist nicht mehr normal was da los ist |uhoh: Da bekommst am Abend deine Haie
und noch vieles mehr...Barras, Thune, Grouper einfach alles...

Die Küsten Gewässer vor den Whitsunday Is. sind auch recht gut !

Die Küsten von Town of 1770 sind sehr genial für Flathead im seichten Wasser
mit der leichten Spinnrute.

Die Liste kann man wirklich beliebig fortführen, von daher stoppe ich hier mal.

Und es kann gut sein, dass ich ab Anfang Dezember dann auch in DU bin, 
dann aber allerdings ohe Rückflug :l 

Greets
Markus


----------



## Dorschi (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Stonie welcome back!
Wie war eigentlich Neuseeland?


----------



## sharkhooker (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Palm Cove Jetty gleich ausprobiert!
Maesiger Erfolg.
Nur ein Black-Tipp, but I will come back soon!


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Hi,

Das Jetty in Palm Cove kenne ich auch. Da haben wir auf den Weg nach Mossman halt gemacht. Die Aussis haben dort hauptsächlich auf Spanish Mackerel gefischt - mit Köfi an ner großen Styroporkugel an 20 und 30lb Geschirr. Am Jetty war aber recht viel Betrieb...

Grüße


----------



## Stonie (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

hast du den Besitzer von dem kleinen Campingplatz auch schon auf der Jetty gesehen ? :q 

Wenn das Wasser hier trüb ist und ein Wellen kommen, dann geht das echt weniger...aber wehe das Wasser ist sauber !!!

P.S.: An der Westküste wäre auch ne "Wahnsinnigen-Jetty", sogar mit Flugplatz
in der Nähe :m 

Greets


----------



## MrFloppy (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Wir waren am Palm Cove Jetty nur so 2 oder 3 Stunden. Das Wasser war recht trüb und vom Wind her recht hohe Wellen. Hab mich mit ein paar Aussis unterhalten, aber ein Campingplatzbesitzer war net dabei. 
Nächstes Jahr probier ichs wieder ;-) dann aber im NT und am Topend.

Grüße


----------



## Stonie (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Komme gerade erst heim, daher ne kurze Antwort :q 

NT und Topend ??? Na dann lass ma krachen...

Was ich im Kakadu NP an Barramundi-Fischerei erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhaut...

Einfach dreckig g**l was da los ist....:m 

Bis dann


----------



## sharkhooker (25. November 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

Doug, so heist der Camping Platz-Manager mit seinem roten grossen Trolley.

Fische jetzt seit einem Monat vom Palm Cove Jetty, aber viel mehr als Reef Sharks, nen Grouper, nen Stingray, und Bait konnte ich nicht landen.

See U


----------



## Stonie (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fishing in Australia*

@Dorschi !!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry für die sehr späte Antwort !!!!

Bzgl. NZ...deiner Frage....Nord oder Südinsel ???? :m 

Greets 
Markus


----------

